# Training Pic's



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I got a new camera and need to test it out. Let me know what u think.










Water entry:










Chuck


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice, clear shots!

What make/model?

Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is a cannon Rebel xti. these pics were taken with a 70-300 lens. I also had a UV filter on the lens. I have a lot of reading and playing around with the camera until i can use it to its fullest capability.


----------

